# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Marëdhënjet që keni me bashkëfamiljarët

## invisible girl

Kjo teme asht hapur per ju te gjith.
Kam do pytje:

1)Keni motra e vllezer?

2)SI ja kaloni me to?

3)me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan

4)Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje?

5)ne rast se nuk keni vella doni me pas nje?

6)Ne rast se jan shum pytje a mundi me ju pergjigj vetem njanes?(nuk ka problem)

Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju)

----------


## dolcecandy

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga invisible girl_ 
1)Keni motra e vllezer? Kam  vetem motra

2)SI ja kaloni me to? Krye fare
3)me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan. Me motrat ja kaloi me mire te betohem, 
4)Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje? Po pak jemi ne edhe nje me shume seshte keq. 

5)ne rast se nuk keni vella doni me pas nje? Po do ishte komplet si babi jo jo jo. Jo se e kam te keq. E du shume dhe nuk dua nje tjeter si ai.

6)Ne rast se jan shum pytje a mundi me ju pergjigj vetem njanes?(nuk ka problem) Jo moj pse i pergjigjem te gjithave une

Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju) Ti te merr me qafe me shqipen tende :ngerdheshje:  . Jo te betohem e kam seriozishte te shkon

----------


## invisible girl

thnx per komplementin dolcecandy!
Se mos ishte joke si me thua si shkruaj 
mire shqip.
Edhe une jam me nje menim me ty si e dhe une dua edhe nje moter  tjeter po une e dua me te madhe po kjo nuk bahet.
Bye 
C ya!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*1: Keni motra e vllezer?*
Kam nje vella te vogel.

*2: SI ja kaloni me to?*
Shume mire, nuk i hapim shume rruge
njeri tjetrit, po them se ia kalojme mire.

*3: me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan*
Nje vella kam vetem....  :buzeqeshje: 

*4: Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje?*
Do kisha shume deshire te kisha nje moter qe te ishte
moshatare me mua.

*5: ne rast se nuk keni vella doni me pas nje?

6: Ne rast se jan shum pytje a mundi me ju pergjigj vetem njanes?(nuk ka problem)*

*Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju)* 
Shume mire e flet shqipen, edhe pse ke kohe qe ke ikur 
nga shqiperia . . . (Te lumte, se disa harrojne si te flasin, 
jo me si te shkruajne)

----------


## invisible girl

Sirena e vogel shoqe ime flm edhe une me vellajn nuk i hapim rrug shum  njeri tjetrit.
Bye
C ya!!!!!!

----------


## Gjallica

1.* Keni motra e vllezer?*

  Kam 2 vellezer

2.* SI ja kaloni me to?*

  Kemi grindje nganjehere...por e pergjithshmja shume mire.

3.* Me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan?*

   S'pergjigjem dot kur mungon njera pale :buzeqeshje: 

4.* Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje?*

   Po ..do isha shume e lumtur,e ndjej shume mungesen e nje motre.

5.* Ne rast se nuk keni vella a doni me pas nje?*


6.* Ne rast se jan shum pytje a mundi me ju pergjigj vetem njanes?(nuk ka problem)* 

  Une iu pergjigja te gjithave pervec ..pyetjes 5 sepse kam vell :buzeqeshje: 

* Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju)* 

  Shkelqyshem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bisha_Bukuroshe

1)-Keni motra e vllezer?

- Kam dy motra


2)-Si ja kaloni me to?

-Shume mire, jam me e vogla dhe me kane perkedhelur shume


3)-Me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan?

-Per kete skam cte them, se kam provuar dashurine e vellait


4)-Ne rast se nuk keni vella doni me pas nje?

-Gjithmone e kam deshiruar nje vella, por asnjehere sme eshte plotesuar deshira  :buzeqeshje: 


5)-Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju) 

-Shume mire.  Ju lumte qe mundoheni te shkruani shqip.

----------


## invisible girl

^^Gjalica^^  me vjen keq se nuk ke moter flm si me ke than se shqipja ime asht Shkelqyshem.


Bisha_Bukuroshe  gezohem se ke dy motra po edhe me vjen keq se nuk ke vella se vertet nje vella asht shum i mire (Jo dy)
Edhe flm qe me jepeni pak zemer qe te mesoj shqipen.

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

1)Keni motra e vllezer?

* Ehe kam 1 vella*

2)SI ja kaloni me to?

* Shume mir, po nganjehere shkojme si mica me minin*

3)me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan?

* Me vllackon pra..se moter s'kam :P* 

4)Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje?

*Sigurisht qe po, i would love 2 hav a sis... po ku i dihet mund tja mbushi mendjen mamit me ma bere nje lil sis :P j/k*

5)ne rast se nuk keni vella doni me pas nje?

........................................

6)Ne rast se jan shum pytje a mundi me ju pergjigj vetem njanes?(nuk ka problem)

* Kush te tha se jan shum pytje mi?? :P* 

Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju??

* Shqipen e thake te lumte * 

KISHE NEJ PYTJE TJETER?? lol

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

1) Keni moter ose vllezer?
          kam nji vlla
2) Si ja kaloni me to?
          ufff njani me garuzhd e tjetri me tenxhere e fillon lufta  :perqeshje:     (shaka)ne pergjithsi mire ja kalojm por si gjith te tjeret kemi ndonjeher grindje
3) Me ke e kaloni me mire me motren apo me vllan?
          s'pergigjem dot se s'kam moter
4) Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje?
          do kisha shum deshir te kisha nje moter se duhet dhe nje tigan e masanej fillon lufta mire  :perqeshje:  j/k doja me pas moter sepse tek motra mund te kesh besim te plot
5) Nese nuk keni vella doni me pas nje?
          Nje e kam por edhe sikur te kem dhe nje tjeter s'jam kundra...por te jet me i madh se vetja se s'dua te jem e madhja 
6) Nese jan shum pyetje a mund me u pergjigje njanen
           jo moj...nese do te pyesesh prap...pyet 
7) Si po me shkon shqipja?
           as qe mos e pyet ate pyetjen se per bukuri e flet shqipen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

1)Keni motra e vllezer?

Kater motra!

2)SI ja kaloni me to?

Me ca keq me ca mire. Dolcekandin se kam qejf fare..:P

3)me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan

 Kaloj me mire me motren time te trete. 

4)Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje?

 Kam plot sdua me.

5)ne rast se nuk keni vella doni me pas nje?

    Po dua nje vella.


Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju) 

Shume mire po shkruan mi.. Te kuptuam dhe tu pergjigjem pyetjeve.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## invisible girl

ChiCky_Gir|86 te uroj qe ta kesh nje moter!!!!!
thnx se e vlerson shqipen time !!!
pytje tjera skish une jo!!

Shkoder_Gurl  ku te kam ty (sis)
mos u merzit se ske moter   moj se me ke mu moter!!!
ok tash as qe kam me te pyt ma se si asht shipja ime se kam besim una ne ty 

Reina ty po te uroj me pas nje vella!
edhe me motrat me e kalu me te gjitha same!
tani ok pra se edhe po e marr per kompliment punen e gjuhes thnx shum prej teje je shum e mire.

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

> _Postuar më parë nga invisible girl_ 
> *Kjo teme asht hapur per ju te gjith.
> Kam do pytje:
> 
> 1)Keni motra e vllezer?
> 
> 2)SI ja kaloni me to?
> 
> 3)me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan
> ...


1. po
2. jam larg kam kohe pa e pare 
3.no coment
4.jemi mire keshtu sic jemi :buzeqeshje: 
5.------
6.jo nuk jane shume pasi mund te beje edhe te tjera  :buzeqeshje: 

Shqipja jote sa vjen e permiresohet akoma me shume, ne nje teme qe kishe hapur, nuk mbaj mend se tek cila por dua te them qe u veshtiresova pak te merrja vesh se cfare shkruaje :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ertjola

> _Postuar më parë nga invisible girl_ 
> *Kjo teme asht hapur per ju te gjith.
> Kam do pytje:
> 
> 1)Keni motra e vllezer?
> kam 2 vllezer
> 
> 2)SI ja kaloni me to?
> me te madhin shum mir kurse me te voglin lere mos pyet si tomi xheri.
> ...


me shqipen? shum bukur hallall ma kalove dhe mua.

----------


## invisible girl

BLACK KNIGHT po e marr si pun komplimenti ate qe me kishe than per shqipen(thnx)

Ertjola 
me vjen keq qe nuk paske moter edhe to uroj qe ta kesh nje.
Edhe ti ketu je te e mesu shqipen?(thnx per komplimentin)

----------


## Ertjola

Edhe ti ketu je te e mesu shqipen?

ehe po mundohem ta permirsoj, se nuk dua ta harroj shqipen

c ya :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

po kto sjan mendime,jane thjesht pergjigje invisiblegirl :buzeqeshje: ..vec  kesaj skam vrejteje per shqipen.. :buzeqeshje: un spo ijap pergjigje pyetjeve nje per nje..
 kam dy motra me te vogla qe sme ngjajne fare,te dyja anojn nga bjondet,e jan shume capkene po i dua shume..do te kisha dashur nje vella,ndoshta me te madh..!po edhe keshtu jam e kenaqur :buzeqeshje: 
 gjith te mirat vajza e padukshme!

----------


## besi84

1)Keni motra e vllezer?

PO kam vetem nji moter nji vjet me e vogel se une

2)SI ja kaloni me te?

Mire shum e dua dhe me don jemi shum te afer me njeri tjetrin dhe dime qdo sekret per njeri tjetrin , kshtu qe nuk mundem pa te dhe as ajo pa mua

3)me ke e kaloni ma mire me motren a me vellan

4)Ne rast se nuk keni moter a doni me pas nje?

5)ne rast se nuk keni vella doni me pas nje?

PO kam shum deshir te kem nje vella pasi qe jam i vetem (po mendoj kam nji djal dhe nje qik jena) dua te kisha nje vella por jo sa une te ishte me i rritur se une sepse do mesoja shum qka prej to dhe do kisha mesiguri nje perkrahje nga ai

6)Ne rast se jan shum pytje a mundi me ju pergjigj vetem njanes?(nuk ka problem)

Edhe pytja fundit asht si po me shkon shqipja mua?(a po shkruaj mire si thoni ju) 

Te lumte per shiqipen sepse si e flet nuk e di pasi skam pasur rastin te degjooj por ne te shkruar po e shoh se e shkruan mire shqipen andaj edhe e fole ashtu....Komplimente te sinqerta nga une

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

> _Postuar më parë nga invisible girl_ 
> *
> Shkoder_Gurl  ku te kam ty (sis)
> mos u merzit se ske moter   moj se me ke mu moter!!!
> ok tash as qe kam me te pyt ma se si asht shipja ime se kam besim una ne ty
> *


vdeksh un per motlen time...po moj te kam te kam ty moter...e ke ba tiganin gati se po fillon lufta ktej  :perqeshje:  LOL

----------


## invisible girl

> _Postuar më parë nga Shkoder_Gurl_ 
> *vdeksh un per motlen time...po moj te kam te kam ty moter...e ke ba tiganin gati se po fillon lufta ktej  LOL*


Tiganin e kam gati mos ke marak 
moj Motra jeme as pak

Te kam si zemer  e shpirt!
Bye 
C  Ya!!!!!!

----------

